# Wine



## debodun (Apr 9, 2016)

When you hear the word "wine", what type comes immediately to mind?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

Night Train?


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

Mogen David blackberry. It was in our house when I was growing up.  

And Taylor New York State Pale Dry Cocktail Sherry.  It was in our house too. 

I grew up Methodist -- surprised we had as many as two bottles of wine in the cupboard! 

Now I keep brandy too.  Brandywine.


----------



## Lon (Apr 9, 2016)

Cabernet Sauvignon Pinot Noir Merlot Zinfandel  my favorites


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

A great drink with dinner.  Have recently discovered some very good reds from Trader Joe's at excellent prices.  One of my new favorites is Encuentro, a Spanish red from Bobal grapes.  _Zesty, fruit-forward flavors of fig and ripe blackberry. Hints of lavender, thyme, balsamic. Luscious finish._ We are excited to share this unique find—an uncommon grape that is organically grown. It's also *vegan* (no fining agents used). Grown and harvested in *D.O.* Valencia, situated in eastern Spain near the Mediterranean coast. The label art is an elegant and simple tribute to the vital connection between soil, air, flora and fauna.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

I really wish I did understand wine, like classical music it's something that always went over my head. I remember as a kid my parents toured California wine country and there were many tastings. I was allowed sips but was too young to appreciate the explanations of different grapes n' all. Maybe an adult school class some time?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I really wish I did understand wine, like classical music it's something that always went over my head. I remember as a kid my parents toured California wine country and there were many tastings. I was allowed sips but was too young to appreciate the explanations of different grapes n' all. Maybe an adult school class some time?



I went to a tasting class with a group of co-workers one night.  Very interesting, even though at the time I wasn't drinking.  I could see myself doing it again.  I enjoy a good glass of wine, but am by no means that educated about it.  I just experiment with different types.  I really enjoy a good Russian River Chardonnay if I'm drinking a white wine.  So many good choices out there.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I really wish I did understand wine, like classical music it's something that always went over my head. I remember as a kid my parents toured California wine country and there were many tastings. I was allowed sips but was too young to appreciate the explanations of different grapes n' all. Maybe an adult school class some time?



I understand ice cream.  I appreciate many different brands and flavors, and like different ones at different times.  But I never hear people describing an ice cream as "crisp" or "dry" or any of the other words used to describe wines.  One thing I would need educating on is, how can a liquid be crisp or dry?

OTOH, I never hear wines described as luscious, or gooey ...


----------



## Lon (Apr 9, 2016)

I've been drinking wine on a regular basis (almost daily) for at least 45 years & spent eight of those years living in the World Famous Napa Valley Wine country. I know wine and in IMHO there is too much hype and BS in the marketing of wine. Essence of lilac with a hint of amonia & strawberry and a some what sringent bite followed by multiple orgasms so the expert says and priced at only $82.00 per bottle. C'mon now. Can you really taste a $70.00 difference from the same kind of wine that costs $12.00? Good wines need not be expensive.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

In my village in Greece ,we would make our own wine and wwe uses to step on the grapes ourseelves.it was fun cause I was a kid then.

Red wine with a hint of foot odor? Lmao

Seldom do they do that now that way,but they stil make some good ole plain red wine!


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> *Mogen David blackberry*. It was in our house when I was growing up.   .



Did you grow up at my house?  Funny, I don't remember you, but there were so many kids there I might have missed one or two.  

I don't think I even knew there was any other kind of wine until I went off to college.  My parents would buy a bottle every year for Christmas in case anyone came over and wanted a nip.  I don't recall anyone ever wanted any, though, come to think of it.   I think my mom _may_ have had a bottle of cooking sherry (you know, the salty kind) up in the cabinet for twenty years or so.  

College now......Annie Greensprings, Ripple, and Boone's Farm were the Saturday-night wines of choice.  And then there was Mateus, the "seduction wine".  If a guy coughed up $3 for a bottle of Mateus, you knew he was expecting something more than a good-night kiss....maybe not a home run, but definitely second base or a slide into third.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

Mogen David blackberry. It was in our house when I was growing up. 
MMMM yes that was a mighty good year Manischewitz Elderberry too.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 9, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I understand ice cream.  I appreciate many different brands and flavors, and like different ones at different times.  But I never hear people describing an ice cream as "crisp" or "dry" or any of the other words used to describe wines.  One thing I would need educating on is, how can a liquid be crisp or dry?
> 
> OTOH, I never hear wines described as luscious, or gooey ...



As an apple can be crisp. Dry, snappy, crisp. The opposite of gooey. 

I like ports. And gooey is now my new word for some of them. Gooey blackberries, gooey chocolate, and a gooey tobacco finish.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 9, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Mogen David blackberry. It was in our house when I was growing up.
> MMMM yes that was a mighty good year Manischewitz Elderberry too.



Reeeal gooey.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh Boone's Farm was in a league of it's own absolutely! MD 20/20 was when you were going to hang out for the night. Boone's Farm was one of those crisp sweet top notes better paired with a fresh Maui Waui


----------



## Redd (Apr 9, 2016)

What comes to mind when I hear wine....it's wine o'clock somewhere


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 9, 2016)

We had either Mogen David or Manischewitz also but just for the New Year.If the bottle wasn't empty, which it never was, it went back in the cupboard till the next year. I still like it mixed with ginger ale, but really I'm not much of a drinker.


----------



## Redd (Apr 10, 2016)

Wine, how classy people get wasted. Saw this on a sign in a wine store.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2016)

My daughter is the wine connoisseur in the family. I'm not a drinker, because of a liver condition, so alcohol goes straight to my head and I become giddy very quickly. I do like wine though, preferably white because red affects me more. I will have 1/2 glass at Xmas or birthday. For many years, I would have Dubonnet Red on the rocks with a twist of lemon, on my birthday. At the moment, I have 2 unopened bottles of the stuff in my cupboard which were gifts a few years ago. Bit of sediment in one. Don't know if I should dump them.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2016)

Pinky said:


> My daughter is the wine connoisseur in the family. I'm not a drinker, because of a liver condition, so alcohol goes straight to my head and I become giddy very quickly. I do like wine though, preferably white because red affects me more. I will have 1/2 glass at Xmas or birthday. For many years, I would have Dubonnet Red on the rocks with a twist of lemon, on my birthday. At the moment, I have 2 unopened bottles of the stuff in my cupboard which were gifts a few years ago. Bit of sediment in one. Don't know if I should dump them.



Same thing with me, Pinky.  I don't metabolize alcohol well because of insufficient ADH, so I'm a "one-drink-silly, two-drinks-under-the-table" girl.


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2016)

In the 1970s the rage was Ripple.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 10, 2016)

Though growing up observing the whole process of wine making....from the arbors of white and purple grapes you were not allowed to eat.  To the barrels fermenting and the final pressing and eventual bottling.....I have never acquired a taste for it.   
Does anyone else remember Dandelion wine?   What a waste of good greens.   Love them cooked .....on a pizza or crisp fresh baked bread.
https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyle/food-dining/2016/04/04/one-makes-dandelion-wine-anymore-want-bring-tradition-back/72Prm45yj5iQhqjtRHYrFM/story.html


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2016)

Would never buy it now, but sometimes think of the Chianti that we bought in the 60's, which always became a candle holder later .. and Asti Spumante was another popular wine.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

I prefer rose'.  I like red but it gives me heartburn.  I like some white wines.  

But I like beer better than any wine.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lon said:


> Can you really taste a $70.00 difference from the same kind of wine that costs $12.00? Good wines need not be expensive.



Someone who enjoys wine probably could tell the difference, but a lot depends on context. If you're doing a comparison tasting, there are always going to be distinct differences due to terroir and style. 

It's true that good wines don't necessarily have to be expensive. But it's harder to find a really fine wine in the $6 price range, where the grapes are more likely to be cheap Thompsons than difficult-to-grow varietals.

I have a relative who can afford very expensive wines, but the only thing he likes is Weibel's Green Hungarian. I think it's great he found something he likes. 

Personally, I prefer Pomerols, especially Chat. Trotanoy. But that's definitely 'special occasion' territory! An excellent everyday wine we found recently during a recent swing thru Sonoma Valley is the Russian River Pinot Noirs from Donatiello - they're outstanding.

 My eldest sister preferred French champagne and introduced me to it. Although I enjoy the CA sparkler Schramsberg Blanc de Blanc, there is no denying none of CA or Spanish sparklers come anywhere close to one of the vintage Lansons, or a Roederer. When we splurge and go to our favorite French restaurant in San Francisco, La Folie, I usually get the Ruinart. Particularly the rose--I can get the tasting menu and it goes well with every course. So much better than CA rose sparklers, and not really that much more expensive.

As for elaborate descriptions, you should read the ones on craft bourbons! A friend and I do bourbon tastings at one of the local restaurants, and the difference between a Jefferson Very Small Batch and a Jack Daniel's Sinatra Select is vast, indeed...calling for an abundance of adjectives, LOL.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2016)

I did taste a few South Australian wines when I lived there, and took a tour of the Barossa Valley. Shiraz is the local specialty, and it does go down easy (even for this tee-totaler). I've tasted a few other Aussie wines since returning home, and they are quite nice.


----------



## mitchezz (May 16, 2016)

Pinky in Australia Spumante is known as Spewmante........it's cheap, mainly drunk by teenage girls and it doesn't stay with them for long!


----------



## mitchezz (May 16, 2016)

I like Hunter Valley Reds and either South Australian or NZ Sav blancs. Rarely drink spirits but like Tia Maria or Baileys with coffee or in desserts.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2016)

When I was young it was Boones Farm Apple Wine and MD 2020.  Now I like Merlot and Shiraz.  I can get it for pretty cheap and it tastes good to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 17, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> When I was young it was Boones Farm Apple Wine and MD 2020.  Now I like Merlot and Shiraz.  I can get it for pretty cheap and it tastes good to me.



I got sick in my senior year so many times on Boones Farm Apple Wine that I couldn't stand the smell of wine and didn't touch it again for over 20 years.  When I quit smoking I gave up things that I associated too closely with smoking - drinks like whisky and water, rum and coke, etc and started drinking wine again as I didn't associate it with smoking. 

I don't buy the cheapest wines here but get mid price stuff on sale.  My brother always buys expensive wine and I've never had one of his that I didn't like.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 17, 2016)

Leonetti from Washington State.


----------

